# OT: Flat iron advice



## User67 (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi ladies,
I know this question is kind of off topic, but I thought this would be the best place to ask. What is the best flat iron to use on African American hair? The one I'm using now isn't bad, but it seems like a few hours after I use it, my hair starts to frizz up again. I want something that is really going to keep it smooth & straight. Thanks so much ladies!


----------



## Xuity (Oct 22, 2007)

I love the iron flatters from a brand called Gama Italy. Probably you'll be able to get one of these. I'd recommend you buying one with ions and lasers.


----------



## braidey (Oct 22, 2007)

Have you tried Chi flat irons?  My aunt uses them, they are expensive or
you could get the generic version at Sally's for half the price. I use Conair, which is sold at Walmart for $14.00.


----------



## DontFeedtheZebr (Oct 22, 2007)

You have to be careful wit Chis because they end up crapping out and SCORCHING your hair.  I'm currently using a Solia (folica.com) and I'm in LOVE.  I'm using it with Fantasia Frizz Buster Serum and my hair has never been healthier.
Good luck on your quest!


----------



## Larkin (Oct 22, 2007)

I really like this flat iron. http://www.sallybeauty.com/shop/1650/255032 

It's only about $40, it gets good & hot, and it is rubber on the outside so it doesnt move around. I highly recommend it. I totally know what you mean, if I don't have an iron that gets to a high enough degree(the point of no return
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) my hair will start to swell.


----------



## Copperhead (Oct 22, 2007)

Are you using any anti-frizz/sealing products on your hair prior to flat ironing? I use a Hai flatiron. I love it.


----------

